# Tiny teacup goldendoodle......



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

One of the guys I work with who is not a pet lover - although he has met Sunny, and he said, for a dog, he is ok -- ha -- was telling me that his wife is going to get a dog. A little background, she comes from a very wealthy family, private jet and all, etc., and her husband is someone I work with. They are in their late 50's. Two professionals, no children, she is an author I believe and a consultant. So, she is someone who never cares what something costs, since it does not matter and she tends to follow the trends...

Apparently, although she has never had a pet before, she is obsessed with getting a small "toy" designer dog, and is determined to get a tiny teacup goldendoodle.......and the price is about $5,000 or something crazy....the smaller the more expensive.....I guess she is flying out to California to meet a pup, etc., and all I did was a quick google search and found the one breeder who claims to be the ONLY breeder of this tiny teacup GD -- I tried to talk to my associate about the designer dogs, but, apparently, she WANTS a designer toy dog........so, we shall see. Apparently, also not interested in all the ways to check out a breeder. So sad.

He said she is not concerned about a purebred dog, etc., or probably anything else that we would be concerned with.......she is getting her 3 pound dog soon. Why do I believe this will not end well?

Again, creating the entire status of designer dogs.......really has no correlation to any purebred breed standards, and the website is crazy. Sigh.....

P.S. Just noticed they advertise "micro mini goldendoodles" -- OMG.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Be careful, some people have been very touchy about how many 'doodle' threads there have been lately...

I hate all the doodling people are breeding now a days, but also all the other teacup and 'designer' breeds that are out there right now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think we've talked about that breeder here before and I do recall seeing a price of $5000. It is very sad and stupid IMO. I know their are many people who have wonderful hybrid dogs of all manner and stripe, but mostly I think people like this person in California are gimmick grabbers who look for people who don't want to do research to understand how to get a truly stellar dog and not something that they think will be fashionable.

I hope this all turns out better than it sounds like it might.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I looked up this greeder. Those puppies look like ones you'd find in a shelter or on Craigslist. Absolutely absurd that anyone would buy one.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not even sure how someone would go about breeding a tiny teacup goldendoodle, it doesn't even make sense! There will always be people ready and willing to take advantage of others, no matter what they're selling.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! On their 'puppies for sale' page they have the "AKC BREEDER OF MERIT" badge posted! Bet the AKC would have a fit if they saw that! LOL! There is also some extra tiny listed for $8000!!!!!!! I read this website and the mis-information is all there ready for the gullible to believe.........
What makes me sad is how matted they all look under those curls on the adults!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY! On their 'puppies for sale' page they have the "AKC BREEDER OF MERIT" badge posted! Bet the AKC would have a fit if they saw that! LOL! There is also some extra tiny listed for $8000!!!!!!! I read this website and the mis-information is all there ready for the gullible to believe.........
> What makes me sad is how matted they all look under those curls on the adults!


now that the akc should be told about. it's bad enough that breeder of merit status actually doesn't represent very much, but in this case, what a fraud!


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Did anyone else notice that they won't even allow you to visit until after you give them a non-refundable deposit and then they give you a phone number to try to book an appointment date? If that doesn't scream puppy mill I don't know what does. Makes you question what they're trying to hide. And how is anyone ok with paying $8000 to person who refuses to meet you in person before selling you a dog, they don't even want you to have their phone number? This has to be the most outrageous "Breeder" I've ever heard of.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Evidently this 'breeder' has been around for many years.....she got started by breeding Goldens and got in trouble with that community as her dogs were riddled with hip dyplaysia and she evidently bred them anyway.........then she branched out to doodles when that craze started and big bucks could be made..........now it's a full fledged 'USDA' ('puppy mill!') Kennel called Tropico Kennels....... Read some of the complaints going back 10+ years.....a very unethical enterprise if the allegations are true!
I co-owned a GRD and have a big soft spot for them and the horrible things that has happened to this breed over the last 30 years is heart breaking..............and the Poodle breed being pulled into this mess with it's problems, is almost too much! I see no end to the craziness!!!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Poor puppy. Whatever they get whether it's from this breeder or fully health tested pedigree, one of the couple doesn't even like pets and the other just wants a dog. Not the conditions for raising a well adjusted dog. 

I expect she'll use her money to get some Caesar Milan type trainer in to correct all its problems they're going to cause, poor puppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, my guess would be 1 part miniature poodle, 1 part golden retriever, 6 parts toy poodle, despite the F1B. Add a cute name, cute pictures, price tag vast enough to convince many people that they must be rare and valuable, and laugh all the way to the bank... Poor dogs.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Does anyone else think some of these pairings could be catastrophic for the mother?


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow... looking at the adults...most have quite terrible coats. There's even a "moyen" poodle in there! There's two that look completely like the golden just small. And a hell of a lot of breeding dogs. 

Anyone with an ounce of brains would be quite suspicious.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ugh, just ugh! There's a phony size for every taste.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

This is just awful, the poor dogs look matted and no well kept at all. That is to many breeding dogs


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I was at my groomer's today and was surprised when the groomer told me she was grooming a Goldendoodle. It was about the size of a cocker spaniel. Why not get a toy poodle or a Havanese? 3lb dog may not have properly developed organs. Many doodle owners are very unhappy about the size their dog ACTUALLY end up being. 

I had a discussion about this with my trainer at the AKC training club yesterday. She was surprised to hear that Lucky's dad was a medium poodle given how ginormously he is. Size really doesn't bother me . We were talked about interesting fact about hybrid animals I've learned a few years back when I was visiting was in the Miami's Jungle Island. They have a Liger named Hercules. He was the largest cat I've ever seen! 

Both the Tigon and Liger are tiger-lion hybrids but their sizes are very different. A Liger (1000lbs) is more than 50% larger than a Tigon (400lbs). It depends on their parentage. Liger is cross between a male lion and a female tiger whereas a Tigon is male tiger and female lion. Like donkeys they are also born sterile. There are a lot of ethical controversy about the Tigon because the mother's womb is often too small and results in stillborns.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> I looked up this greeder. Those puppies look like ones you'd find in a shelter or on Craigslist. Absolutely absurd that anyone would buy one.




Where is everyone looking up breeder? Did not see a link


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> Where is everyone looking up breeder? Did not see a link


We just google. Try " teacup goldendoodle ". Don't want to give any publicity to this place.

This is a puppy mill for sure ! I counted 40 adults and she probably has between 20-40 puppies at a time, if not more.

Most dogs look matted and sad. She doesn't even realize how bad they look, she shows their pictures as if they were properly taken care of.

Very sad place. I don't understand how anyone would buy from such a person. Even less when they are selling mixed-breeds at a such a high price... Very sad.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just looked at this site's photo gallery and nothing special or "micro" about these dogs. Their dogs are like cocker spaniel sized much like the miniature doodles I've seen anywhere else. They look just like Havaneses and in fact, Havanese is usually much smaller. I think their claim to fame is Perez Hilton's Goldendoodle Teddy. They cater to people esp high-profile celebrities who are into fads. I don't see health testing anywhere on their litigious policies and procedures. KingLouie made some excellent points. Also, what is up with their ugly poorly laid out website? Esp when they are charging you an arm and a leg for the dogs


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I think we've talked about that breeder here before and I do recall seeing a price of $5000. It is very sad and stupid IMO. I know their are many people who have wonderful hybrid dogs of all manner and stripe, but mostly I think people like this person in California are gimmick grabbers who look for people who don't want to do research to understand how to get a truly stellar dog and not something that they think will be fashionable.
> 
> I hope this all turns out better than it sounds like it might.


I haven't been spending as much time on PF, so was unaware this breeder was discussed--spend most of my time on PF looking at pictures! And honestly, if you can create a market (like they have) people will come. Doubt many are serious dog folks though, you know? I think this instance, however, goes beyond Doodles as a breed/or not, as any teeny tiny mixed breed is so much more fragile, etc., so I just think this is another example of "marketing" -- by the way, this person who is purchasing the teeny doodle, really is not looking for a dog so much as a "trendy status symbol" so it's a little different. There is that market, too. Doubt they would ever do the research for breeds, health, etc., so really sad.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I find it gross how they use "celebrity" endorsements. Those dogs look like mutts from the pound, especially when they're fully grown. If you're in L.A. I recommend the East Valley Shelter. They have adorable mutts for about $100. It's a very nice shelter too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Mysticrealm said:


> Be careful, some people have been very touchy about how many 'doodle' threads there have been lately...
> 
> I hate all the doodling people are breeding now a days, but also all the other teacup and 'designer' breeds that are out there right now.


I have been here long enough to know the hot buttons -- this was not to discuss the merits of doodles. The shock to me, to be perfectly honest, was someone looking for a tiny teacup (4-5 lbs) doodle, etc., and all that implies. Guess there is a market, for sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Liljaker no worries over mentioning them again out of your personal experience. Your colleague's wife's interest in these people and their dogs actually is a good representation of why people like these "breeders" are able to persist and even thrive, despite what we think of as good practices being entirely different from our thinking.

Could I suggest though that if we are all actually really turned off by this that we stop giving their site any traffic. The more we visit the more often they will come to the top of search pages. And zooeysmom, if you can still edit your post I think it might not be a bad idea to take out the name of the kennel and the link.

We should be doing everything we can to suppress interest in these people and their greeder practices. Everything that has been said about the number of dogs and puppies, the poor coats and grooming and the like are true, but I personally don't ever want to have their site in my browser history, nor do I want to assist these people in promoting their practices by any means.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Could I suggest though that if we are all actually really turned off by this that we stop giving their site any traffic. The more we visit the more often they will come to the top of search pages. And zooeysmom, if you can still edit your post I think it might not be a bad idea to take out the name of the kennel and the link.


Done!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Done!



That's great. Thank you. Let's all stop looking at their pages (which are really rather disturbing as I recall from the first time we talked about them. Celebrity endorsements sounds new though and really very sad since it will promote their business for all of those Parris Hilton wannabe types.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Actually the "celebrities" are all d-list. Bravo housewives and a gossip columnist who changed his name to Perez Hilton. I hope the complaint links light up because that's what I looked at the most. Some predictably sad experiences.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Actually the "celebrities" are all d-list. Bravo housewives and a gossip columnist who changed his name to Perez Hilton. I hope the complaint links light up because that's what I looked at the most. Some predictably sad experiences.


LOL so true!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Tiny teacup doodle.....P.S.*

So "Bill" showed me a copy of a little video the breeder sent to his wife.......if she wanted a video of the pup they charged her $350 for that service. Do you believe that? Of course she paid for it, and I got to see this little teeney 2 lb., 6 week old pup for a 30 second video......talk about a money making business!!!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't to restart doodle talk but this is exactly why I don't like about doodles. It is all the greed and the people it attracts! Also, these doodles are not going to be 4-5 lbs if it is already 2 lbs at 6 weeks. To be honest, I don't think a fully grown doodle that small exist. For $350, you could rescue so many homeless dogs from the pound.

I saw this wonderful article about some amazing poodle owners from John Steinback to Winston Churchill. I was surprised to see this list of poodle lovers.... None of them D-list celebs. 
http://lifeasahuman.com/2013/pets/natures-best-kept-secret-standard-poodles/


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

*douses computer in gasoline and sets it on fire* Just WHY? And I love all the F1, F3 generational nonsense that they try to make themselves sound legit. 

As a groomer, I always laughed when people came in with their $5000 goldendoodle or labradoodle dog, piping about how they are 'hypoallergenic" and don't shed. And then I'd blow dry them after the bath and there's a silhouette on the wall from all the hair. Silly people.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

snow0160 said:


> For $350, you could rescue so many homeless dogs from the pound.


Come to San Diego! This little sweetie is waiting and he's only $69.00 been spayed/neutered and has all it's shots and it's license! If you are a senior he's only $35.00! Yup! There are poodle and poodle mixes that need homes here too! LOL!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Fostered dogs from pound*

Molly, I used to work with Aussie rescue and fostered several dogs and cats from the pound. It is funny, my long-term goal is to move to San Diego, LA or somewhere in California. I like the people on the west coast...and I am dying to visit the San Diego zoo.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

I couldn't imagine charging $350 just for a video and someone paying it. I actually perfer to do video updates than pictures it's hard trying to get those wiggly balls of fur to sit still for a cute picture at least the video you just let them do whatever they want and the families feel that more connected to the pup.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

snow0160 said:


> Molly, I used to work with Aussie rescue and fostered several dogs and cats from the pound. It is funny, my long-term goal is to move to San Diego, LA or somewhere in California. I like the people on the west coast...and I am dying to visit the San Diego zoo.


San Diego is a wonderful place to live but it's very very expensive! It is a 'destination' city so is pretty tourist oriented and jobs are hard to find that will pay well............unless you are in the hotel/restaurant/ bar market, professional white collar jobs are really hard to find! When back east relatives ask about moving here I always tell them to research the job market first, don't just move here! I was born here and I've seen this city grow from a bedroom community..............and YES the Zoo here is world famous and a MUST see!!!LOL!

What's funny AND bad is now we have become THE place for the transient to spend the colder months at! We are now also famous among that group for all of the homeless services we provide! UGH!!! We have the 4th largest homeless population in the U.S. !!!

Quote; "Smart homeless people are in San Diego, dummies are on 12 foot snowdrifts back east somewhere." Unquote. Bob McElroy CEO Alpha Project


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*lots of ripoff report*

There are several ripoff reports filed against them:


http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/specific_search/tropico%20kennels

Ripoff Report | Tropico Kennels Complaint Review Palmdale, California: 148813


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So I was joking when Bill showed me the video.......I told him that since he is a friend of mine, I have some videos of Sunny I will let his wife view and because we work together I will only charge her $225!! Ha. Sunny can make some treat money!!!


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

liljaker said:


> So I was joking when Bill showed me the video.......I told him that since he is a friend of mine, I have some videos of Sunny I will let his wife view and because we work together I will only charge her $225!! Ha. Sunny can make some treat money!!!


But remember she doesn't want to see a nicely taken care of and groomed dog so don't groom him before the video she'll love it and mention words like rare and expensive and you might get a regular customer


----------



## StillLegs&Leashes (Sep 21, 2016)

Not to drum this back up... but I saw a Doodle this morning in the neighborhood. I had to stop and ask because of the strange height/shape the dog had going on. I mean the dog was nice and so was the owner but I just couldn't imagine paying all of that money & being made promises, only to have a toss up on what on earth you are going to get a year later. 

Well the dog who first piqued my interest in Standard Poodle was a Gorgeous Doodle at a doggie day camp i used to visit named Daisy. Now in hindsight she looked more poodley... just had slightly looser curls & a tad extra size to her- more filled out but still a poodle frame. *Im wondering has something changed with Doodles... or do they all just look different?* This one was more... ottoman shaped. 
I keep expecting them to look like Daisy, some do....most dont.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

While it's up here I'll take a moment to comment on the OP. I've been following this site on Fb for a couple of years. They were pretty quiet for a long time but have started to update a little more lately.

If you're interested...

https://www.facebook.com/BanTeacupPuppyTraders/?fref=ts


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Had to update everyone......so apparently the $$ was paid in full (my coworker did not mention the price, but sure it is hefty). I guess his wife is flying out in a couple weeks, when the pup is 12 weeks old. Huge issues, apparently, is that since she is so tiny, they have little capsule nutrition food that she has to give the pup every couple of hours, etc., while traveling, since the dog has to eat very frequently in order to keep sugar levels up, etc. or there are severe health consequences. Whoa.....why do I not think this is going to end well????

P.S. -- after some conversations with Bill about this (trying to listen more than opine) apparently, she is not interested in a dog -- she is interested in a designer small animal, which is even sadder. I have already offered to watch the pup if they ever need. Sunny would be a great sitter!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

StillLegs&Leashes said:


> Not to drum this back up... but I saw a Doodle this morning in the neighborhood. I had to stop and ask because of the strange height/shape the dog had going on. I mean the dog was nice and so was the owner but I just couldn't imagine paying all of that money & being made promises, only to have a toss up on what on earth you are going to get a year later.
> 
> Well the dog who first piqued my interest in Standard Poodle was a Gorgeous Doodle at a doggie day camp i used to visit named Daisy. Now in hindsight she looked more poodley... just had slightly looser curls & a tad extra size to her- more filled out but still a poodle frame. *Im wondering has something changed with Doodles... or do they all just look different?* This one was more... ottoman shaped.
> I keep expecting them to look like Daisy, some do....most dont.


Ottoman shaped....hee hee....made me laugh so hard at that one.:biggrin1:

I have met some nice doodles and one lately, at the dog park was a black golden doodle, also oddly shaped, very large but not fat body on very very tall legs. Her Mom said the dad was a normal sized 60# golden and the mom was a 55# black standard and her dog, while she had a lovely personality, was pushing 95#. She said she loves her but wasn't counting on living with such a big dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Why do I have a premonition that this puppy will chew/pee/poop on some precious designer possessions, grow too large, and be banished to the nether regions, and from thence into rescue? I would love to think that the new owner will fall in love, have a Damascene moment, and research puppy classes, socialisation, training methods, etc, but I fear that may be too optimistic...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> P.S. -- after some conversations with Bill about this (trying to listen more than opine) apparently, she is not interested in a dog -- she is interested in a designer small animal, which is even sadder. I have already offered to watch the pup if they ever need. Sunny would be a great sitter!


A designer small animal... how sad. 

Don't be letting Sunny teach it to L-E-A-P from any balcony ledges now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This all sounds so so sad. I'm with fjm in the predictions department.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

frankly i wonder if the puppy will live long enough to end up in rescue. sounds ghoulish, but so does this whole enterprise.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk said:


> frankly i wonder if the puppy will live long enough to end up in rescue. sounds ghoulish, but so does this whole enterprise.


Well patk you aren't the only person who had that thought cross their mind. I wondered the same thing too.


----------



## JasJones (Jul 20, 2016)

Not to be rude as this is obviously a real person that you know, but this lady sounds like a complete moron...in what universe can a golden retriever EVER be teacup sized??? I mean even if you crossed it with a Chihuahua! If this thing doesn't grow to be at least 15 inches it will be because it has nubs for legs I'd imagine, and what's teacup about that. Why not (here's a novel idea) get a teacup POODLE? I mean don't get me wrong I do not in any way support the teacup industry but if you're ready to spend that kind of money on initial price + lifelong health issues why not get something that's actually small enough to stick in your by golly purse which is clearly all you want to do wow 

Come to think of it forget everything I just said can you tell this lady I have some stock in a diamond mine I'd like to sell her


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

JasJones said:


> Not to be rude as this is obviously a real person that you know, but this lady sounds like a complete moron...in what universe can a golden retriever EVER be teacup sized??? I mean even if you crossed it with a Chihuahua! If this thing doesn't grow to be at least 15 inches it will be because it has nubs for legs I'd imagine, and what's teacup about that. Why not (here's a novel idea) get a teacup POODLE? I mean don't get me wrong I do not in any way support the teacup industry but if you're ready to spend that kind of money on initial price + lifelong health issues why not get something that's actually small enough to stick in your by golly purse which is clearly all you want to do wow
> 
> Come to think of it forget everything I just said can you tell this lady I have some stock in a diamond mine I'd like to sell her


Love the post, LOL. Poor dog


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She apparently has more money than *** -- so it's an acquisition apparently. I guess there are people in the market for that type of pet. I just find it very odd.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, update.....they got their little girl about a week and a half ago. I asked what she paid for the dog.....OMG. I can't believe it. But, those of you who know that breeder probably have an idea. What a rip off!!!!!!!! And, apparently, he does not think his wife has a "contract" --- the whole thing is crazy. I have, however, offered to watch this little creature if they ever go out of town. Sunny would enjoy for sure as I remember his breeder telling me the thing she will miss most about her Sunny was his job as babysitter! Apparently, Sunny would babysit the new pups when she took the mom out for a potty break, etc., and he would cuddle with the little ones and keep them happy until mom returned!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, not a teacup, but I have recently got to know a toy poodle/labrador cross and she is delightful! Not in the least poodly, but more like a small, slender, very hairy lab puppy, with a lovely temperament. The young family who own her are trying to do everything right - I mentioned a good local puppy class the other day and when I next met them they had booked her in - and are obviously head over heels in love, so if they make it through adolescence all should be well. I am still wondering just how the breeding was managed, though - AI or a tall stool?!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We have a mini doodle in our neighborhood.........dad was a minipoo, mom a retriever.....done by AI and now these poor people have a VERY LARGE GOLDENDOODLE, not the mini they expected.........they paid big bucks for him too ($3000.) He ended up the size of a Spoo. They love him to bits and he is a real sweetie but they definitely feel like they were taken in by all the 'hype'!
He is one of Molly's friends! He is ridiculously 'ball crazy'; LOL!


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I've noticed lots of doodles advertised here lately too (in BC); bernadoodles for $3,000 each (with lots of testimonials from previous purchasers) and just this week, houndoodles. I am beginning to think there is a certain segment of the population who are willing to pay a huge amount of money for a scruffy oaf type of dog, like the Disney type of family "mutt."


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My friend's wife paid $7500


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

liljaker said:


> My friend's wife paid $7500


HOLY COW!!! She could have gotten a whole pack of terrific Spoos like my Poppy for that amount of money! Wow, just wow!!!

VQ


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing quite like a spoo but another spoo.


----------



## dogfriend (Oct 9, 2016)

I think that if more people groomed their poodles like doodles, there would be more interest in purebred poodles and less interest in doodles. I have come to really love the classic poodle shaved face and feet, but I also think it is something you learn to see and admire--particularly if you are a young person. A floppy, furry dog is much more accessibly cute. I have every intention of experimenting with my Mabel's hairdos, but for the time being--and to please my family--we're going full on teddy bear clip! It's a hit. 

I noted someone remarked the poodles pictured on the mini goldendoodle website had coats that were unkept. I would suggest that that is by design. They are shaggy and cute, just like a typical non-poodle person can appreciate. 

I'm curious whether there is a sense of judgment among poodle people when they see dogs that are not traditionally clipped? Is long floppy hair simply unacceptable?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Talked someone out of a doodle.*

Dogfriend. I think you nailed it. I really do think it is a lot about the haircut. I've recently talked another person out of getting a doodle and she is getting a standard poodle instead LOL. This person is also looking to get a service dog and just put a deposit on a spoo. She was 100% set on getting a doodle and I told her a spoo is pretty much a doodle except they are a lot more predictable esp their size, nonshedding tendencies. I think 90% of doodle owners look for qualities that already exist in poodles and is just afraid of the shaved face. 

I recently shaved my doodle and you can see it in the other thread. The shaved look makes way more sense from the perspective of the dog. I've gotten a lot of comment from neighbors, groomers, and strangers. Mostly, comments like "why did you shave him, he was so cute before?" He stays a lot cleaner and free of eye issues. But seems to me that you can keep a poodle in the same teddy bear cut. That is what I told the person looking for an SD and that is what she is gonna do. 

As to the doodle epidemic....yeah I think I see more doodles than, goldens, labs, or poodles. This is especially true for the Halloween Contest, where over 100 dogs participated. It really isn't just the goldendoodes and labradoodles. If you walk into a pet store, everything is mixed with a poodle: from cockapoos, matlipoos, cavapoo...etc It does really encourage puppy mills to continue churning them out and that is just sad. 

As to $7500 for a dog.. that is truly insane. :afraid: People will do what pleases them I guess even if it obviously wrong. If they really were looking for a nonshedding or small dog, they would be disappointed. So many doodle owners complain about either the shedding or their dog's size.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I recall a phrase my boss used to use, semi-ironically - "reassuringly expensive". The thinking seems to go that high quality items usually cost more, so something that is very, very expensive must be extra high quality. And, of course, very very expensive things are bought by only a few rich people, so they are "exclusive", and that to a certain mind set gives boasting rights - "I am special". Those of us who see, and love, the dog (or cat, or rat, or horse...) in front of us know that each and every one is a uniquely wonderful sentient being, with their own quirks and capabilities and intelligence and a thousand other qualities. You have to feel sorry for people who can only see the $$$.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

liljaker said:


> My friend's wife paid $7500


Sweet cheezits. For $7500 it better  gold!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here in OZ there is a law which states that it is illegal to overstate or misstate a products abilities or properties. Recently a breeder selling doodles and guaranteeing non shedding coats was prosecuted fined and is now the target of a class action from owners of her progeny. PS It is now illegal here to sell dogs from a shop front store. I think cats still are though. Where I live dogs are given sir names as in Fido Smith. Not one dog in 20 years has been impounded by the council without being collected or fostered. I guess an Island with only 4,000 people out of tourist season has less problems with stupid poorly educated dog owners. That being said we have oodles of doodles. Mostly golden.
Eric


----------

